
The Instagram Search Engine - Lefty-io
https://lefty.io
======
caseyplis
This looks great I like how we can explore Instagram photos

------
romanbrs
Great product. How nobody thought about this before?

------
alexandrepo
Wow I find it better than Instagram search

------
swiluc
Nice and easy way to find images !

------
Thomas_Rep
Love the UX - good job!

------
thiathias
amazing

